# How to connect laptop to a Desktop PC



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2012)

I need to connect my laptop to PC using a router so that I can transfer files from one to the other. Can someone please help me guide how do I do this.

Router:Netgear WGR614 Wireless-N 150 
Desktop PC Operating System: Windows XP & Vista
Laptop: Dell Inspiron 1510 with Windows Vista preinstalled

I know that I need to connect both laptop and the PC to the ethernet ports at the back of the router using and RJ 45 cable and also that I need to set up the ip addresses. 

Can someone please help me on this?


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 20, 2012)

Quoting a post already made be a fellow member:



ramakanta said:


> To create a LAN network using a crossover cable, we just need a crossover (Cross crimped RJ45 / CAT5) cable and a LAN (Ethernet) card in both computers. Most computer motherboards have onboard ethernet these days.
> First of all, we connect the cross crimped ethernet cable in the LAN RJ45 ports of both the computers.
> Now we start with configuring the computers
> 
> ...



Follow these steps.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2012)

@ thanks d6bmg.
How do I identify a cross crimped ethernet cable?
I think it's some color coding?


----------



## techiemaharaj (Apr 20, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I need to connect my laptop to PC using a router so that I can transfer files from one to the other. Can someone please help me guide how do I do this.
> 
> Router:Netgear WGR614 Wireless-N 150
> Desktop PC Operating System: Windows XP & Vista
> ...


 As you have mentioned that you have a wireless router.
Simply connect both - laptop and desktop - to the network. 
Then browse to My Computer. Look for My Networks (vista). You should automatically see your machine listed.

--OR--

After connecting both the machines to the network, select the folders you want to copy data from ie.(if from f drive) then right click ->properties->sharing and share the drive with the network.

Then simply go to MY Networks from other machine and Voila ! You'll see you shared drive there. Then use it normally to copy stuff over the network.

This is how I have connected My Two desktops and a laptop and the same router.
Hope this works..


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 20, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> @ thanks d6bmg.
> How do I identify a cross crimped ethernet cable?
> I think it's some color coding?



Another quote for you. 



ramakanta said:


> crossover cable Connection
> 
> RJ 45 No1 PIN              RJ 45 No2 PIN
> 1-----------------------3
> ...



Make it. Or you can always use Wifi.

Best of all:
1. Enable DHCP in router.
2. configure DHCP with proper values.
3. connect  PC to the router via RJ45/cat 5 cable
4. connect laptoop to the router via wifi.
5. now go to My network Places & configure network. 
Now,


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 20, 2012)

crossover cable is only needed if 2 systems are to be connected directly & both have 100mbps lan.if one of the system has 1gbps lan then no need for crossover cable as 1gbps lan can automatically configure itself to avoid the need of crossover cable(auto MDIX feature absent in 100mbps lan) so even a normal lan cable will work.also when using a router normal lan cable is required & not crossover cable.


----------

